# Future NGRC



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what city will hosting the National Convention beyond 2017 (Tulsa, OK)?


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

2018 Atlanta Georgia
_www.*2018ngrc*.com/about_

_That's all my search came up with, maybe someone else can add to the dates._


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

Garden Railway lists Tulsa, OK (www.thinktulsa17.com) Pete


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The 32nd NGRC will be held in the San Francisco Bay Area in 2016 hosted by BAGRS.
2017 is Tulsa and 2018 is Atlanta. No club stepped up in Denver to host the event in 2019...

Russ miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Atlanta is first week of June, 2018. Layout tours, BBQ at Stone Mountain Park, steam train ride with Tennessee Valley Railroad into North Georgia, clinics are all TENTATIVE in the works at this time. Atlanta hosted the 2001 LGB Convention and it was well received. The 2018 event should be worth your time and money to attend.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I wish the indy club would sponsor it in 2019. Its been since the LGB Big Train Op club held its convention in '89 that we had a nice big large scale convention here. Cincy was nice though, not to far away. Maybe Cincy or Columbus, OH will host again in 2019. Just hoping for someone close that that.


----------

